# FET Advice



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi

Was hoping you may be able to give me a bit of advice.

Am due to have second FET in March. Have 16 little snowbubs on ice. Should I thaw 8 and leave 8 incase I need to go to FET number 3. Or thaw 6, which would leave another 6 for FET number 3, and 4 snowbubs left incase I have to go to Fet number 4 (I hope this makes sense).

Can thawed embryos be re-frozen?

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Deb,

I am not the nurse and I am sure she will have a much better ansa for you.

Just wanted to let you know our experience.

We thawed 3 embies last time and got 2 from that. As I am over 40 we were allowed another embie to transfer so thawed another one and transferred 3 in total.

The thaw rate that our clinic claimed was 3 for 2.

It depends on how you want to play it really. Either thaw in big groups and select the strongest embies or thaw in small and keep having FET's until you succeed.

Hope that this makes sense.  Sorry I don't know about re-freezing embies but this should only be a question if you clinic has thawed them in large groups.

Our clinic was happy to fluff around thawing until we got what we wanted but we were strict with them and insisted on individual straws.

Maybe one thing to consider would be what day the embies were frozen on as it may indicate how potentially strong they are.

Congratulations on having so many frosties!!!!!!

Good luck!


----------

